# Age waiver?



## Maximus (Aug 13, 2015)

I recently talked to a recruiter who said the Army doesn't do age waivers. Is there a way around this? I'm interested in SF, I'm in better shape than the "average" American, educated, intelligent, adaptable and highly motivated. These things seem to not really matter to a recruiter, or am I talking to a bad apple? 
Thanks and I really appreciate the advice


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

How far above the range are you?  Are you prior service? Is there anything else in your background that could disqualify you?
remember we are in the midst of a military drawdown similar to the one in the late 80's early 90's, only this time  the military is 'cool', and it seems everybody joining wants their shot at an SOF billet. The standards are high, the candidate pool is large, and early disqualification is the rule. 

If you really want it you will find a way.

Qualifications, directly from goArmy:

Army Soldiers who wish to join the Special Forces must meet the following requirements:


Be a male, age 20-30
Be a U.S. citizen
Be a high school diploma graduate
Achieve a General Technical score of 110 or higher and a combat operation score of 100 on the Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery.
Qualify for a secret security clearance.
Qualify and volunteer for Airborne training
You must take and pass the Army Physical Fitness Assessment (PFA)
You must successfully complete the Pre-Basic Task list
You must have 20/20 or corrected to 20/20 in both near and distant vision in both eyes
One year of college is preferred, but it is not a mandatory for enlistment


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2015)

Find a Guard unit.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2015)

Maximus said:


> I recently talked to a recruiter who said the Army doesn't do age waivers. Is there a way around this? I'm interested in SF, *I'm in better shape than the "average" American*, educated, intelligent, adaptable and highly motivated. These things seem to not really matter to a recruiter, or am I talking to a bad apple?
> Thanks and I really appreciate the advice



By itself, this is a meaningless statement.* "I'm in better shape than the "average" American"*
SF isn't interested in the "average American", all SOF want the extraordinary people. Define what your "better shape" is for us, run times, push ups, sit ups etc...

Remember a recruiter is working off a set of guidelines for that day/week/month, that probably didn't exist for any/most of us here. 
The easiest way to check is to speak to another recruiter and see if you get the same info.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2015)

Maximus said:


> I recently talked to a recruiter who said the Army doesn't do age waivers. Is there a way around this? I'm interested in SF, I'm in better shape than the "average" American, educated, intelligent, adaptable and highly motivated. These things seem to not really matter to a recruiter, or am I talking to a bad apple?
> Thanks and I really appreciate the advice



(Almost) Anything is waiverable, but as others have pointed out everyone wants to be SOF right now but dollars and manning are shrinking. SF manning? Probably not, but you have a greater pool of Active Duty soldiers willing to go SF now and commands who will probably release them.

We have some prior service guys here, who were on AD at the time, who went in their early 30's. We have several Guard guys who went in their mid-30's and they've mentioned Guard guys as old as 42. Again, they will have guys vying for a limited number of slots so you'll need to stand out.

A recruiter may frown upon you obtaining a second opinion, but I'd play dumb and walk into a different office. "Oh, there's one closer to my house?"

Fight the good fight, but understand the odds aren't in your favor.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2015)

nateadkins11 said:


> Nobody in SF gives two shits about how close to "average" you are. And to even bring up the word "average" in SOF, it speaks of your ignorance.



OK, take it down a notch if you would.

While we are at it, fill out your background properly on your profile in accordance with the rules. Thanks.


----------

